
How to fundraise through crowdfunding for ppl ruled under dictatorship? - brokuliin
I am looking for a way to fundraise money for people who were detained and whose families left behind with no support in Turkey. Turkish regime fired more that 100 thousand people and put more than 50 thousand people in jails. Most of them are isolated and are not able to work. I would like to help through a crowdfunding site, however these people can&#x27;t receive money through bank since the Turkish govt tracks their every move. So it needs to be given as cash, and don&#x27;t know how to solve and deal with this issue, and want your ideas guys. Thanks
======
mtgx
You should investigate Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies and how to get money
through them.

[https://localbitcoins.com/instant-
bitcoins/?action=buy&count...](https://localbitcoins.com/instant-
bitcoins/?action=buy&country_code=TR&amount=&currency=TRY&place_country=TR&online_provider=ALL_ONLINE&find-
offers=Search)

[https://www.buybitcoinworldwide.com/](https://www.buybitcoinworldwide.com/)

~~~
gus_massa
But remember that Bitcoins are not anonymous. Read for example
[https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/is-bitcoin-
anonymous-a-...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/is-bitcoin-anonymous-a-
complete-beginner-s-guide-1447875283/)

------
ebcode
I suggest you build a network of people you can trust to handle the money in
envelopes, and pass them around in person, and secretively.

~~~
brokuliin
If I can get a hold of cash money, I can make sure needy person gets it. The
issue I have is, to get the money from crowdfunding as a cash. They would not
give that to anyone except the beneficiary.

~~~
ebcode
Right, the root issue here is trust. With a crowdfunding website, many people
can give to one person, and one person can give to many people, and everyone
can be sure that the person receives it, because everyone trusts the central
authority -- the crowdfunding site.

But if you live under a dictatorship where your financial transactions are
transparent to the state, then the state can step in and block any
transaction. You need a way around that.

So I guess what you really want is to to set yourself up as an "offline
crowdfunding site". So, maybe instead of building a network of people that
_you_ trust, you could build up a network of people who trust _you_ to deliver
the money to those in need.

There are numerous problems to overcome here, but I don't think that they are
insurmountable.

One problem is just having the cash on hand, and thereby making yourself a
target for attack.

Why not do a test-run with simple scraps of paper? Spread your idea around to
your trusted network, let them know your idea, and ask them to ask their most
trusted friends and family to get you as many scraps of paper as they would
feel comfortable giving you if it were actual money?

Then count up your scraps of paper at the end, and then you'll be able to see
if the idea will work.

Best of Luck.

